# career as a makeup artist



## makeupbylindsey (Mar 15, 2011)

for a girl who loved makeup for so long I decided that I want to be a makeup artist for my career I have such passion for it. I decided to start going to an academy in april for a 12 week program to be a certifed makeup artist  .. Even though people doubt me and say I will never make money in this choice of career . I was wondering any certifed makeup artists what kind of jobs did you land after you became certifed ? & any tips and tricks

  	xox lindsey


----------

